# Back seat width of a subaru outback or volvo wagon?



## midstreammama (Feb 8, 2005)

Currently, we have a mini-van and really want to get rid of it.

I am looking at these two cars and wonder if our carseats will fit in the back seat. We have a 7yo in a evenflo Cargo high back booster. A 3 year old in a Britax Marathon and a 15 month old in a Britax Marathon. Just wondering if this combo would fit in with of these cars? Any one have any experience they want yo share? TIA.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

If you've actually narrowed it down to just two cars, I would just go try them out.

Are you planning on more kids? How close is your 7 year old to not needing a booster? I think the buckling in in most seats w/three carseats across is a huge PITA (even if they fit, it's hard to get the booster buckled) but it might be easier since I assume at least one of your Marathon's is still rear facing.


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

You can go to www.edmunds.com and do a car comparison. It will give you each and every dimension inside and out.


----------



## bu's mama (Mar 25, 2004)

I have an outback, and I don't think there's enough room for what you described. The marathon is kind of bulky & I think it would be a total pita to buckle the booster like that.

I would defintely bring them all to the dealership & try them out...there's really no other way to figure it out.


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

my MIL has an outback and i can fit my two marathons outboard with (barely) enough room for myself in the middle, but i don't think i could get a booster to fit.


----------



## bu's mama (Mar 25, 2004)

just wanted to say hi morgan







!


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bu's mama*
just wanted to say hi morgan







!


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

Not what you were asking but my mom has a Forester, we got 2 Marathons back there, but that was it, there would be no way to get another person, let alone a booster back there. If you are really down to just 2 go try them out. The dealer will love you


----------



## emmasmommy (Feb 26, 2004)

My parents have both vehicles. I don't think you would get all three seats into the back of the Outback, but depending on the width of the booster, it should fit in the Volvo. We have put a Marathon and a SAfety First Infant seat in both cars, and in the Outback, there isn't much room at all left between the two seats, in the Volvo, a smaller person or child could fit between the two seats OK.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

I have a Volvo Cross Country, and we currently have a Britax Roundabout and a Britax Marathon next to each other. I've had a booster in there as well when taking a friend's kid with us, so yes, all three should fit.


----------



## janerose (May 9, 2004)

My mom has an Outback which we occasionally borrow when our van needs work or we need a second car for some reason. We have a Britax Marathon & there is NO WAY 3 car seats would fit in the back of that car! None at all.

If DD's seat is behind the driver seat there is room for 1 more carseat, but you'd have no space for anything else back there besides a diaper bag and a few toys. Also, my dd is 18 mo & 34 1/2" tall. We have to pull the driver's seat up a bit in order for her to have enough leg room. You can actually feel her feet pushing into the back of the seat she's so scrunched up! When the carseat is put in the middle of the backseat there is no room for another car seat at all & not really enough room for anyone to sit back there either.

You also can't fit adults in the backseat unless they're short or don't mind being squished. It has zero leg room, especially if the people in front are taller.

Just my 2 cents.

Holly


----------



## cycle (Nov 18, 2004)

I assume you are talking about the Legacy Outback which is the larger not the Impreza. I have a Legacy Outback and have fit two boosters and a Marathon. it was tight but they all fit. You should just go try it out, depending on the way the carseats are made there is a slight chance they will fit.


----------

